# Daily Update



## wwbeds

*November 12, 2009*

This is a new feature that I'll be starting. It is recorded video update on what will be going on in the shop.
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/2540392

Or watch Live:
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/mediastream/12421Free live streaming by Ustream


----------



## wwbeds

*November 13, 2009*

I'll be out on a fiield trip for most of the morning, but the shop is still open. We will final assemble Singleton's murphy bed, and black lacquer Taseen's football locker murphy bed.
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/2547428

To see what is happening live see our Current Projects page.


----------



## wwbeds

*November 17, 2009*

Daily video update for November 17, 2009
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/2577295

For live video see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.


----------



## FatherHooligan

wwbeds said:


> *November 17, 2009*
> 
> Daily video update for November 17, 2009
> http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/2577295
> 
> For live video see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.


Is it just my video player or is a really dark video?


----------



## wwbeds

*November 18, 2009*

Video Update for November 18, 2009. 
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/2584163

For more live video see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.


----------



## wwbeds

*November 24, 2009*

What were doing for November 24, 2009: Working on some doors for White's cabinet and starting to build over 30 bookcases for a local school.

http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/2631708

For more building pictures and a live view of my shop see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.


----------



## wwbeds

*November 27, 2009*

What we are doing in the shop at wwbeds.com:
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/2654150

For live video and recorded video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

*Live Video*
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/mediastream/12421Live Broadcast by Ustream.TV


----------



## Jimi_C

wwbeds said:


> *November 27, 2009*
> 
> What we are doing in the shop at wwbeds.com:
> http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/2654150
> 
> For live video and recorded video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.
> 
> *Live Video*
> http://www.ustream.tv/flash/mediastream/12421Live Broadcast by Ustream.TV


Watching about 8:30AM CST, man you make me nervous with those narrow cuts and no push stick…


----------



## wwbeds

wwbeds said:


> *November 27, 2009*
> 
> What we are doing in the shop at wwbeds.com:
> http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/2654150
> 
> For live video and recorded video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.
> 
> *Live Video*
> http://www.ustream.tv/flash/mediastream/12421Live Broadcast by Ustream.TV


Elves have little fingers.


----------



## wwbeds

*November 30, 2009*

The Daily Update for November 30, 2009
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/2679233

Working on McKenzie's Contempo Murphy bed and later some more of the bookcases for a local school. I have 36 of the 41 bookcases already build.

For more building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com. See what we are doing live:
http://ustream.tv/flash/videofeedwidget.swf


----------



## MsDebbieP

wwbeds said:


> *November 30, 2009*
> 
> The Daily Update for November 30, 2009
> http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/2679233
> 
> Working on McKenzie's Contempo Murphy bed and later some more of the bookcases for a local school. I have 36 of the 41 bookcases already build.
> 
> For more building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com. See what we are doing live:
> http://ustream.tv/flash/videofeedwidget.swf


it's interesting to watch others work 
I watched you get your wood ready, your biscuit joiner(?) jigsaw and sander all ready to do their job when the time comes…. and then you started working on the wood.. 
seems silly but I never thought of getting the equipment ready to go before starting… stops the interuption of work flow!


----------



## wwbeds

*December 01, 2009*

It is December and Christmas is aproaching fast and Sant's work shop is getting busy. 
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/2686093

Working on two Contempo murphy beds. Finish one and starting another. I'll also be finishing RSC's connector desk and working on the 41 bookcases for a locat school.

For more building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com. See what we are doing live:
http://ustream.tv/flash/videofeedwidget.swf

Chat with me. Got a question? I have a monitor at my workstation.
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/irc.swf


----------



## wwbeds

*December 03, 2009*

What's happing in the shop for December 3, 2009 . Working on Bartlett's Contempo murphy bed and bookcases for a local school. 
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/2700297

For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

Watch us live:
http://ustream.tv/flash/videofeedwidget.swf


----------



## wwbeds

*December 7, 2009*

Today I'll be building two drawer pedestals and putting the last coat of Bartlett's Contempo murphy bed.
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/2734570

For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

Watch us live:
http://ustream.tv/flash/videofeedwidget.swf


----------



## wwbeds

*December 8, 2009*

What's happing in the shop for December 8, 2009 . After I get done with a murphy bed break-down for a moving company, I'll be doing a lot of spraying. We have a couple baseball beds and a daybed to finish.
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/2741320

For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

*Watch us live:*
http://ustream.tv/flash/videofeedwidget.swf


----------



## wwbeds

*December 9, 2009*

What we are doing in the shop for December 09, 2009. The 41 school bookcases are being delivered this morning by Paul and Donald. When they get back they'll work on some drawers for three different bed pedestals. I'll be working most of the day on a loft bed.
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/2749754

For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

*Watch us live:*
http://ustream.tv/flash/videofeedwidget.swf


----------



## Kindlingmaker

wwbeds said:


> *December 9, 2009*
> 
> What we are doing in the shop for December 09, 2009. The 41 school bookcases are being delivered this morning by Paul and Donald. When they get back they'll work on some drawers for three different bed pedestals. I'll be working most of the day on a loft bed.
> http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/2749754
> 
> For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.
> 
> *Watch us live:*
> http://ustream.tv/flash/videofeedwidget.swf


You sure don't slow down… Great work!


----------



## wwbeds

wwbeds said:


> *December 9, 2009*
> 
> What we are doing in the shop for December 09, 2009. The 41 school bookcases are being delivered this morning by Paul and Donald. When they get back they'll work on some drawers for three different bed pedestals. I'll be working most of the day on a loft bed.
> http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/2749754
> 
> For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.
> 
> *Watch us live:*
> http://ustream.tv/flash/videofeedwidget.swf


It don's seem like it sometimes. Thanks.


----------



## wwbeds

*December 10, 2009*

What's happing in the shop for December 10, 2009 . Today I'll be working mostly on a loft bed. This is a little different design then I normally do, so it may be slow going. The other two in the shop will be working on drawer units.
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/2842082

For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

*Watch us live:*
http://ustream.tv/flash/videofeedwidget.swf


----------



## FatherHooligan

wwbeds said:


> *December 10, 2009*
> 
> What's happing in the shop for December 10, 2009 . Today I'll be working mostly on a loft bed. This is a little different design then I normally do, so it may be slow going. The other two in the shop will be working on drawer units.
> http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/2842082
> 
> For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.
> 
> *Watch us live:*
> http://ustream.tv/flash/videofeedwidget.swf


Interesting.


----------



## wwbeds

*December 11, 2009*

What's happening in the shop for December 11, 20009 . I'll be working on a loft bed with a slide. Trying to get it out for tomorrow.
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/2922373

For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

*Watch us live:*
http://ustream.tv/flash/videofeedwidget.swf


----------



## wwbeds

*December 14, 2009*

What's happing in the shop for December 14, 2009. First thing this morning I'll be building a box to hold some maps for the Montessori school. This is the school that I just built 41 bookcases for. This was a last minute add-on. I will then go on location to add some shelf stiffeners to the older bookcases and move them to a new location.

Later in the day I'll continue to work on a loft baseball bed with a Locker murphy bed on the bottom.

http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/3085255

For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

*Watch us live:*
http://ustream.tv/flash/videofeedwidget.swf


----------



## wwbeds

*December 15, 2009*

Yesterday's Daily Update mentioned I would get some work done in the shop. After I left for the Montessori bookcase job, I didn't get back til about three hours til close. I had a couple orders waiting for me to process and just ran out of time.

What's happenng in the shop for December 15, 2009? I have two drawer units that need to be spayed and finished. I also want to get the Baseball loft ready to finish.

I just check my schedule and I have 150 hours of projects due before Christmas. One probably, I only have 8 work days left. The 150 hours are overestimated, but I need to get busy.
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/3123263

For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

*Watch us live:*
http://ustream.tv/flash/videofeedwidget.swf


----------



## wwbeds

*December 16, 2009*

What's happening in the shop for [date] . Continue to work on the loft baseball bed with a murphy bed on the bottom. I got it built I just need clean up the edges, sand it, and finish it.
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/3156465

For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

*Watch us live:*
http://ustream.tv/flash/videofeedwidget.swf


----------



## wwbeds

*December 17, 2009*

What's happening in the shop for December 17, 2009 . The finish is one the baseball loft bed with a murphy bed on the bottom. Turned out GREAT! Today I'll put the final touches on it and get pictures posted on my site tomorrow. (see below for some pictures that I have now) I'll also be working on a Bullock murphy bed and a couple bookcases.

http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/3187422

For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.




*Watch us live:*
http://ustream.tv/flash/videofeedwidget.swf


----------



## wwbeds

*December 19, 2009*

What's happening in the shop for December 19, 2009 . We will apply the finish on Young's Bullock Murphy bed and finish building Wang's Contempo murphy bed.

http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/3251037

For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

*Watch us live:*

http://ustream.tv/flash/videofeedwidget.swf


----------



## wwbeds

*December 21, 2009*

What's happening in the shop for December 21, 2009 . My finishing guys have a few projects backed up. They are working on my Bullock for Young and then they will get to Wang's Contempo Murphy bed. After they get done with that I have a couple bookcases that were built a few weeks ago that needs finish.

I'll be working on Garrison's 4 poster bed with iron work in it. This is similar to the Spanish Rose that I build, but with raised panels and built using oak wood. 
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/3307507

For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com. 
*
Watch us live:*
http://ustream.tv/flash/videofeedwidget.swf


----------



## jasony

wwbeds said:


> *December 21, 2009*
> 
> What's happening in the shop for December 21, 2009 . My finishing guys have a few projects backed up. They are working on my Bullock for Young and then they will get to Wang's Contempo Murphy bed. After they get done with that I have a couple bookcases that were built a few weeks ago that needs finish.
> 
> I'll be working on Garrison's 4 poster bed with iron work in it. This is similar to the Spanish Rose that I build, but with raised panels and built using oak wood.
> http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/3307507
> 
> For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.
> *
> Watch us live:*
> http://ustream.tv/flash/videofeedwidget.swf


Is there any way you could turn off the auto-play on your daily updates? very annoying.


----------



## wwbeds

wwbeds said:


> *December 21, 2009*
> 
> What's happening in the shop for December 21, 2009 . My finishing guys have a few projects backed up. They are working on my Bullock for Young and then they will get to Wang's Contempo Murphy bed. After they get done with that I have a couple bookcases that were built a few weeks ago that needs finish.
> 
> I'll be working on Garrison's 4 poster bed with iron work in it. This is similar to the Spanish Rose that I build, but with raised panels and built using oak wood.
> http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/3307507
> 
> For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.
> *
> Watch us live:*
> http://ustream.tv/flash/videofeedwidget.swf


I"ll check. Thanks.


----------



## wwbeds

wwbeds said:


> *December 21, 2009*
> 
> What's happening in the shop for December 21, 2009 . My finishing guys have a few projects backed up. They are working on my Bullock for Young and then they will get to Wang's Contempo Murphy bed. After they get done with that I have a couple bookcases that were built a few weeks ago that needs finish.
> 
> I'll be working on Garrison's 4 poster bed with iron work in it. This is similar to the Spanish Rose that I build, but with raised panels and built using oak wood.
> http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/3307507
> 
> For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.
> *
> Watch us live:*
> http://ustream.tv/flash/videofeedwidget.swf


My browser has it off when I first come to the page. I wonder if different browser or flash setting treat it differently. Now, the live feed that I put on there is on all the time. Could that have been what it was?


----------



## FenceWorkshop

wwbeds said:


> *December 21, 2009*
> 
> What's happening in the shop for December 21, 2009 . My finishing guys have a few projects backed up. They are working on my Bullock for Young and then they will get to Wang's Contempo Murphy bed. After they get done with that I have a couple bookcases that were built a few weeks ago that needs finish.
> 
> I'll be working on Garrison's 4 poster bed with iron work in it. This is similar to the Spanish Rose that I build, but with raised panels and built using oak wood.
> http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/3307507
> 
> For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.
> *
> Watch us live:*
> http://ustream.tv/flash/videofeedwidget.swf


Those are cool. I want some.


----------



## wwbeds

*December 23, 2009*

What's happing in the shop for December 23, 2009 . Working on a Ross Murphy bed my customer Grimm. This will be the bed and bookcase. The bookcase I'm using as a prototype pre-cut version. One that I can send out and the customer finishes it. It will be a good addition to my pre-cut murphy bed.

http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/3363235

For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.
*Watch us live:*
http://ustream.tv/flash/videofeedwidget.swf


----------



## wwbeds

wwbeds said:


> *December 23, 2009*
> 
> What's happing in the shop for December 23, 2009 . Working on a Ross Murphy bed my customer Grimm. This will be the bed and bookcase. The bookcase I'm using as a prototype pre-cut version. One that I can send out and the customer finishes it. It will be a good addition to my pre-cut murphy bed.
> 
> http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/3363235
> 
> For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.
> *Watch us live:*
> http://ustream.tv/flash/videofeedwidget.swf


Merry Christmas !


----------



## kosta

wwbeds said:


> *December 23, 2009*
> 
> What's happing in the shop for December 23, 2009 . Working on a Ross Murphy bed my customer Grimm. This will be the bed and bookcase. The bookcase I'm using as a prototype pre-cut version. One that I can send out and the customer finishes it. It will be a good addition to my pre-cut murphy bed.
> 
> http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/3363235
> 
> For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.
> *Watch us live:*
> http://ustream.tv/flash/videofeedwidget.swf


what brand of cameras do you use


----------



## wwbeds

*December 28, 2009*

What's happening in the shop for December 28, 2009 . Spray Wang's Contempo murphy bed; Prep Grimm's Oak Ross bed for finish, and maybe start on Batmobile Bed.





For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

*Watch us live:*
http://ustream.tv/flash/videofeedwidget.swf


----------



## wwbeds

*December 30, 2009*

Batmobile Bed! What's happening in the shop for December 30, 2009 . Today I'll be building a Batmobile bed. It is similar to my standard car bed but with a twist. My helpers will be putting finishing touches on a couple murphy beds. 




For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

*Watch us live:*
http://ustream.tv/flash/videofeedwidget.swf


----------



## wwbeds

*December 31, 2009*

What's happening in the shop for December 31, 2009 . Yesterday didn't even pick up a hammer in the shop. I was at work for 12 hours doing cut-list, orders, email, and all that other office stuff. Today I do plan on finishing out Grimm's Ross murphy bed and building that Batmobile bed. 
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/3627994

For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

*Watch us live:*

http://ustream.tv/flash/videofeedwidget.swf


----------



## wwbeds

*January 2, 2010*

What's happening in the shop for January 02, 2010 . Daily Update for January 02, 2010. We'll do the final assembly on Grimm's murphy bed and then work some more on the Batmobile
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/3689817
For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

*Watch us live:*
http://ustream.tv/flash/videofeedwidget.swf


----------



## wwbeds

*January 05, 2009*

What's happening in the shop for January 05, 2009 . Getting the Batmobile for the finish shop. I'll then start on a Contempo murphy bed a couple bookcases.
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/3759041

For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

Watch us live:
http://ustream.tv/flash/videofeedwidget.swf


----------



## wwbeds

*January 11, 2010*

What's happening in the shop for January 11, 2010 . Today I'll be in the shop by myself. I'll be working on a couple murphy beds for Cordes that will go together. I will then build some casegoods to match a football bed.
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/3908153

For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

Watch us live:

http://ustream.tv/flash/videofeedwidget.swf


----------



## wwbeds

*January 12, 2010*

What's happening in the shop for January 12, 2010 . Same thing I was doing yesterday. Yesterday I had to build some cabinets for my dad, so I got nothing done in the shop.
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/3927415

For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

*Watch us live:*

http://ustream.tv/flash/videofeedwidget.swf


----------



## wwbeds

*January 14, 2010*

What's happening in the shop for January 14, 2010 . Working on the final assembly for Jenkin's Football bed suite. I'll also start on a 72" long kithen style cabinet with uppers.
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/3969357

For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

*Watch us live:*
http://ustream.tv/flash/videofeedwidget.swf


----------



## wwbeds

*January 15, 2010*

What's happening in the shop for January 15, 2010 . Working on the upper cabinets for Cordes and stary on their desk.
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/3991435

For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

*Watch us live:*
http://ustream.tv/flash/videofeedwidget.swf


----------



## wwbeds

*January 21, 2010*

What's happening in the shop for January 21, 2010 . Building and spraying parts to an very large oak group that includes 2 murphy bed, desk, and 72" cabinet with uppers. 
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/4125714

For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.
*Watch us live:*

http://ustream.tv/flash/videofeedwidget.swf


----------



## wwbeds

*January 22, 2010*

What's happening in the shop for January 22, 2010. Putting the final touches on Cordes' order. Sanding on the desk, and then need to finish 72" cabinets with uppers and the desk with it's uppers. Hopefully I can start on a Special Edition Locker Murphy bed. 
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/4145526

For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

*Watch us live:*
http://ustream.tv/flash/videofeedwidget.swf


----------



## wwbeds

*February 2, 2010*

What's happening in the shop for February . Today we'll be spraying Harvey's locker murphy bed, desk, and toybox. I'll be finishing the build on Jordan's twin murphy bed. 
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/4395100

For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.
*
Watch us live:*
http://ustream.tv/flash/videofeedwidget.swf


----------



## a1Jim

wwbeds said:


> *February 2, 2010*
> 
> What's happening in the shop for February . Today we'll be spraying Harvey's locker murphy bed, desk, and toybox. I'll be finishing the build on Jordan's twin murphy bed.
> http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/4395100
> 
> For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.
> *
> Watch us live:*
> http://ustream.tv/flash/videofeedwidget.swf


I dont see anything going on.


----------



## wwbeds

*February 3, 2010*

What's happening in the shop for February 3, 2010 . Still spraying the Special Edition Locker Murphy bed. I have it dyed and stained. All we have left is the finish coats.
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/4417503

For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

Watch us live:
http://ustream.tv/flash/videofeedwidget.swf


----------



## jasony

wwbeds said:


> *February 3, 2010*
> 
> What's happening in the shop for February 3, 2010 . Still spraying the Special Edition Locker Murphy bed. I have it dyed and stained. All we have left is the finish coats.
> http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/4417503
> 
> For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.
> 
> Watch us live:
> http://ustream.tv/flash/videofeedwidget.swf


Hi Chris,

I'm still having problems with your site, which have become so frustrating I've even considered leaving and not coming back! I don't want to do this, obviously.

I have your sites RSS fee in my feed reader (Vienna), and whenever you post a new video update, the video will load into Vienna and then start automatically. As I routinely load 200 RSS feeds into Vienna, it's a major PITA to search through the long list and find/stop your video update. When I come straight to this page it won't auto start, but it does via the RSS slug. Is there any way at all to stop this? I have dozens of other sites open in Vienna and yours is the only one this happens to.

Obviously, I cannot have the video auto starting when I check my feeds in a public place, so right now the only option I have it to unsubscribe from the site. Please don't tell me I have to do this!

Thanks!

Jason


----------



## wwbeds

wwbeds said:


> *February 3, 2010*
> 
> What's happening in the shop for February 3, 2010 . Still spraying the Special Edition Locker Murphy bed. I have it dyed and stained. All we have left is the finish coats.
> http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/4417503
> 
> For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.
> 
> Watch us live:
> http://ustream.tv/flash/videofeedwidget.swf


You must be talking about the live feed part of it. I'll look at the embeded code and see if I can turn it off. Let me know how it works tomorrow.


----------



## jasony

wwbeds said:


> *February 3, 2010*
> 
> What's happening in the shop for February 3, 2010 . Still spraying the Special Edition Locker Murphy bed. I have it dyed and stained. All we have left is the finish coats.
> http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/4417503
> 
> For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.
> 
> Watch us live:
> http://ustream.tv/flash/videofeedwidget.swf


THANKS!!!!


----------



## wwbeds

*February 8, 2010*

What's happening in the shop for February 4, 2010 . It was snowing and we just have sleet. Hopefully no more production time is lost. Continue working on Scholten's Ross Murphy bed. I am going to try and start Barrett's loft bed if I get a chance. This will be a fun one to build with stairs and lots of extras.
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/4441778

For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

Watch us live:


----------



## a1Jim

wwbeds said:


> *February 8, 2010*
> 
> What's happening in the shop for February 4, 2010 . It was snowing and we just have sleet. Hopefully no more production time is lost. Continue working on Scholten's Ross Murphy bed. I am going to try and start Barrett's loft bed if I get a chance. This will be a fun one to build with stairs and lots of extras.
> http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/4441778
> 
> For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.
> 
> Watch us live:


Hope you can keep going.


----------



## wwbeds

*February 9, 2010*

What's happening in the shop for February 9, 2010 . Working on Scholten's Ross murphy bed and Barrett's loft with stairs. Behind the scenes we'll be boxing and shipping 3-4 orders. That area is really backed up. I hope top post completed pictures on some of those soon. 
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/4583531

For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

Watch us live:


----------



## a1Jim

wwbeds said:


> *February 9, 2010*
> 
> What's happening in the shop for February 9, 2010 . Working on Scholten's Ross murphy bed and Barrett's loft with stairs. Behind the scenes we'll be boxing and shipping 3-4 orders. That area is really backed up. I hope top post completed pictures on some of those soon.
> http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/4583531
> 
> For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.
> 
> Watch us live:


It's tough when you get behind


----------



## wwbeds

*February 10, 2010*

What's happening in the shop for February 10, 2010 . Working on the crown and some prep work on Scholten's Ross murphy bed. Also, we'll be building the loft sides and guardrails for Barrett's project. 
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/4607837

For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

Watch us live:


----------



## a1Jim

wwbeds said:


> *February 10, 2010*
> 
> What's happening in the shop for February 10, 2010 . Working on the crown and some prep work on Scholten's Ross murphy bed. Also, we'll be building the loft sides and guardrails for Barrett's project.
> http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/4607837
> 
> For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.
> 
> Watch us live:


thanks for the update


----------



## wwbeds

*February 11, 2010*

What's happening in the shop for February 11, 2010 . Working on the center section and some prep work on Scholten's Ross murphy bed. Hopefully I'll get to spray it today. Also, we'll be building the loft sides and guardrails for Barrett's project.
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/4639000

For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

Watch us live:


----------



## a1Jim

wwbeds said:


> *February 11, 2010*
> 
> What's happening in the shop for February 11, 2010 . Working on the center section and some prep work on Scholten's Ross murphy bed. Hopefully I'll get to spray it today. Also, we'll be building the loft sides and guardrails for Barrett's project.
> http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/4639000
> 
> For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.
> 
> Watch us live:


Keep up the good work.


----------



## wwbeds

*February 13, 2010*

What's happening in the shop for February 13, 2010 . Today we'll be doing the final assembly on Scholten's Ross murphy bed. Also, we'll be building the guardrails for Barrett's loft project. 
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/4693259

For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

Watch us live:


----------



## a1Jim

wwbeds said:


> *February 13, 2010*
> 
> What's happening in the shop for February 13, 2010 . Today we'll be doing the final assembly on Scholten's Ross murphy bed. Also, we'll be building the guardrails for Barrett's loft project.
> http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/4693259
> 
> For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.
> 
> Watch us live:


go for it.


----------



## wwbeds

*February 15, 2010*

What's happening in the shop for February 15, 2010. Today be boxing Scholten's Ross murphy bed. Also, we'll be building the guardrails and prep for finish on Barrett's loft project. I'll start cutting Stender's Euro murphy bed. 
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/4746448

For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

Watch us live:


----------



## wwbeds

*February 18, 2010*

What's happening in the shop for February 18, 2010 . Today we'll putting the final touches on Barrett's loft and a dawer section. We should apply the finish on a chalkboard murphy bed. Betz bed should be started today.
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/4816246

For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

*Watch us live:*


----------



## wwbeds

*February 19, 2010*

What's happening in the shop for February 19, 2010 . Today we'll putting the final touches on a chalkboard murphy bed and a drawer section. We'll continue to work on Ricks entertainment center for a 73" TV. Betz bed should be started today. 
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/4840871

For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

Watch us live:


----------



## wwbeds

*February 23, 2010*

What's happening in the shop for February 23, 2010. Betz bed is build and ready for the finish. I will build Ridenhour's murphy bed and bookcase today. I'll also start on Griffith's table and uppers as soon as the drawer ironing board get here. 
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/4946825

For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

Watch us live:


----------



## wwbeds

*February 25, 2010*

What's happening in the shop for February 25, 2010. Betz's bed is in final assembly, I will be finishing up Ridenhour's murphy bed and bookcase today. I'll also start on Griffith's table and uppers as soon as the drawer ironing board gets here. Also starting a big project for Gates. Very busy day!
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/4994696

For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

Watch us live:


----------



## wwbeds

*March 1, 2010*

What's happening in the shop for March 1, 2010. Very busy is an understatment. Going on vacation in 1 week. I have 4 murphy beds and some other thing to compete before I go. Today I need to Completely build Torres pre-cut murphybed. Cut out the parts for O'Brien's Mission style murphy bed. The finish shop will be finishing out a craft toble. Still doing some work on Gate's projects.
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/5111545

For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

Watch us live:


----------



## wwbeds

*March 5, 2010*

What's happening in the shop for March 5, 2010. Prep for finish on O'Brien's Mission style murphy bed and Jefferies' Contempo. Still doing some work on Gate's projects; the corner bookcase and bed. 
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/5202807

For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.


----------



## wwbeds

*March 13, 2010*

Been on Vacation for the past week and now back to work!

What's happening in the shop March 13, 2010. Building McKee's White Oak Murphy bed. We should be able to stain Glover's waterbed. I'll also be doing some more work on Gate's project. I should be ready for the finish by middle of next week.
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/5410422

For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

Watch us live:


----------



## wwbeds

*March 22, 2010*

What's happening in the shop for March 22, 2010 . Working on Gates' project and a couple pre-cut murphy beds for Guthrie and Rogers.
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/5638568

For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

*Watch us live:*


For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

*Watch us live:*


----------



## wwbeds

*March 25, 2010*

What's happening in the shop for March 25, 2010. Yesterday I built two pre-cut murphy beds. This is where I cut the parts and for the customer and they build it themselves. Normally I build just the Alpine style, because it is the one I have the plans for. I now have the Hudson Bay and one of them was that style. The other style was a Bullock. I don't have plans for that one, but it just involves replacing the face with a raised panel face.

Today I'll be working on Bean's bookcase for the murphy bed, cut out the rest of the pieces for the Special Edition Baseball bed, and working on drawer fronts for Gates 
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/5699185

For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.


----------



## wwbeds

*April 2, 2010*

What's happening in the shop for April 2, 2010. Rotating a few projects: Gate's murphy bed and bookcases are getting a stain coat and finish, working on Springgay's Templeton style murphy bed and bookcase, and a Special Edition Baseball bed with case goods final assembly.
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/5899582

For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

Watch us live:


----------



## boboswin

wwbeds said:


> *April 2, 2010*
> 
> What's happening in the shop for April 2, 2010. Rotating a few projects: Gate's murphy bed and bookcases are getting a stain coat and finish, working on Springgay's Templeton style murphy bed and bookcase, and a Special Edition Baseball bed with case goods final assembly.
> http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/5899582
> 
> For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.
> 
> Watch us live:


When I try to open my RSS fee this video plays but nothing appears on my screen even though I did not click on the item.
This feed seems to be causeing one of the problems:
1.Daily Update #50: April 2, 2010 
2. The other one is this rogue feed (motormouth)
http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/5885545
What up with this Martin?


----------



## wwbeds

*April 6, 2010*

What's happening in the shop for April 2, 2010. Getting Bean's Templeton murphy bed ready for the finishi shop. Final assembly on Gates' large job, and final assembly on the Special Edition Baseball bed. 
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/video/5999993

For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

Watch us live:


----------



## wwbeds

*April 13, 2010*

What's happening in the shop for April 13, 2010 . Putting the finish on Bass' Entertainment Dresser, prepping White's TV stand, and building two baseball beds and a football bed.





For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

Watch us live:


----------



## wwbeds

*April 14, 2010*

What's happening in the shop for April 14, 2010. Spraying White's TV stand and building a couple baseball bed and a football bed. 





For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

Watch us live:


----------



## wwbeds

*April 15, 2010*

What's happening in the shop for April 15,2010. Going to spray the finish on the 2 baseball beds and the football bed. I'll also build a mission style murphy bed for a customer. 





For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

Watch us live:


----------



## wwbeds

*April 21, 2010*

What's happening in the shop for April 21, 2010. Prepping Springgay's mission style murphy bed for the finish shop. Building Trimble's alder murphy bed. Final assemble on the sports beds. 





For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

Watch us live:


----------



## wwbeds

*April 22, 2010*

What's happening in the shop for April 22, 2010. Working on Trimble's Hudson Bay Murphy face and bookcase. Final assembly on the sports beds. 





For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

*Watch us live:*


----------



## wwbeds

*April 28, 2010*

What's happening in the shop for April 28, 2010. Building the Captain's bed for Fluitt. Cutting out the parts for Petersen's Qtr. Sawn murphy bed.





For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

Watch us live:


----------



## wwbeds

*April 30, 2010*

What's happening in the shop for April 30, 2010. Spraying the finish on the Captain's bed for Fluitt. Preping Petersen's Qtr. Sawn murphy bed for finish. 





For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

Watch us live:


----------



## wwbeds

*May 6, 2010*

What's happening in the shop for May 6, 2010. Working on a couple football beds. Also building Jensens murphy bed.





For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

Watch us live:


----------



## Kindlingmaker

wwbeds said:


> *May 6, 2010*
> 
> What's happening in the shop for May 6, 2010. Working on a couple football beds. Also building Jensens murphy bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.
> 
> Watch us live:


The talent that you have shines with each masterpiece. Each time you post some tid bit of knowledge filters in to this old head. Thank you!


----------



## wwbeds

*May 12, 2010*

What's happening in the shop for May 12, 2010. Most of the day will be spent working on Nash's Ross murphy bed with bookcases, I'll also work on Elek's baseball bed. Hopefullly I'll get startedon Morris' Accent wall unit.




For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

Watch us live:


----------



## wwbeds

*May 19, 2010*

What's happening in the shop for May 19, 2010. Have some finishing to do on Nash's Ross murphy bed. Hopefullly I'll get startedon Morris' Accent wall unit. 





For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

Watch us live:


----------



## a1Jim

wwbeds said:


> *May 19, 2010*
> 
> What's happening in the shop for May 19, 2010. Have some finishing to do on Nash's Ross murphy bed. Hopefullly I'll get startedon Morris' Accent wall unit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.
> 
> Watch us live:


thanks for the update


----------



## wwbeds

*May 21, 2010*

What's happening in the shop for May 21, 2010. Final Assembly on Nash's Ross murphy bed. It is stained. Started on Morris' Accent wall unit. Built the pedestal and bookcases. 





For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

Watch us live:


----------



## a1Jim

wwbeds said:


> *May 21, 2010*
> 
> What's happening in the shop for May 21, 2010. Final Assembly on Nash's Ross murphy bed. It is stained. Started on Morris' Accent wall unit. Built the pedestal and bookcases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.
> 
> Watch us live:


Lots of cool stuff going on enjoy


----------



## wwbeds

*May 27,2010*

What's happening in the shop for May 27, 2010. Finishing Morris' Accent wall unit. I'll start a couple batmobile sytle car beds. 





For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

Watch us live:


----------



## a1Jim

wwbeds said:


> *May 27,2010*
> 
> What's happening in the shop for May 27, 2010. Finishing Morris' Accent wall unit. I'll start a couple batmobile sytle car beds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.
> 
> Watch us live:


thanks for the update


----------



## wwbeds

*June 1, 2010*

What's happening in the shop for June 1, 2010. Final Assembly on Morris' Accent wall unit. Building a bookcase for Mathis. Starting on a murphy bed for Ferrell 





For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

Watch us live:


----------



## a1Jim

wwbeds said:


> *June 1, 2010*
> 
> What's happening in the shop for June 1, 2010. Final Assembly on Morris' Accent wall unit. Building a bookcase for Mathis. Starting on a murphy bed for Ferrell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.
> 
> Watch us live:


thanks again for the update


----------



## wwbeds

*June 16, 2010*

What's happening in the shop for June 16, 2010. Finishing up a twin boat bed and Price's Lakeside murphy bed. I'll try to start another Full size boat bed today.





For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

Watch us live:


----------



## a1Jim

wwbeds said:


> *June 16, 2010*
> 
> What's happening in the shop for June 16, 2010. Finishing up a twin boat bed and Price's Lakeside murphy bed. I'll try to start another Full size boat bed today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.
> 
> Watch us live:


thanks for the update


----------



## wwbeds

*June 29, 2010*

What's happening in the shop for June 29, 2010 . Off camera there will be a lot of boxing and getting a baseball bed, basketball bed, and a boat bed ready to ship. On camera I'll be building the upper units for Blake's desk. This will be a desk/murphy bed combination.





For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

Watch us live:


----------



## wwbeds

*July 02, 2010*

What's happening in the shop for July 2, 2010. Doing some detail work on Blake's murphy bed, bookcases, and desk. Starting a Batman Bed. Check out the crown cap on the Current Projects page and in the video. If there is any interest I'll talk more about it.





For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

Watch us live:


----------



## wwbeds

*July 7, 2010*

Daily Update for July 7, 2010. Staining on Blake's murphy bed. I have most of the job ready but I'll stain the desk and bookcase on a later date. too many parts to deal with at once. I am also waiting for some outsourced doors.

Batman Bed is getting the graphics applied today. We finished it yesterday and should have it back by tomorrow.

The last thing, I'll be building is a Euro Murphy bed fit in a closet. This is for a local designer and I've had some problems with space, but I think I have them worked out.





For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

Watch us live:


----------



## wwbeds

*July 09, 2010*

What's happening in the shop for July 10, 2010 . Today I should spend most of the day in the back showroom doing the final assembly for Blake's murphy bed, bookcase, and desk. I'll also be taking pictures to write the assembly instructions for it all.




For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

Watch us live:


----------



## wwbeds

*July 15, 2010*

What's happening in the shop for July 15, 2010. Working on the finish for a twin built in murphy bed for a local designer. This is a twin size that has not a lot of room for error. It will be folding out of a closet door with just a fraction of an inch of clearence. If the back wall is slightly out the wrong direction I may have a problem. The finish will be the same color as the walls. I'll have it mixed up in a lacquer because that is what is easier for me.

I'll be building a Smithsonian murphy bed and bookcases for most of the day. I have the bookcases built and willl be working on the center seciton. This is my hardest one to build. The desk his hidden in the face and requires a lot of variations to my normal way of building these things.






For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

Watch us live:
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/live/1/12421Live Broadcast by Ustream.TV


----------



## wwbeds

*July 17,2010*

What's happening in the shop for July 17, 2010 . Saturday is a busy day on our retail side so I may not get a lot of shop time. If I do get out there. I'm working on the Smithsonian, which is my highest end style. This one will have a couple bookcases and a fold down desk. I'm waiting on a couple raised panel drawer fronts that I missed ordered. I should be ready to stain in about a week.

I plan on starting another project today. This will be a cherry murphy bed. 





For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

Watch us live:


----------



## wwbeds

*July 19, 2010*

What's happening in the shop for July 19, 2010 . I am in the shop by myself today. I'll be doing a lot of paperwork. The little shop time that I have will be working on a Cherry pre-cut murphy bed some detail work on the Smitsonian murphy bed. 





For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

Watch us live:


----------



## wwbeds

*Make-A-Wish Bed*

What's happening in the shop for July 20, 2010 . I took a break from my normal schedule to build a Batman bed. I just got the order yesterday and has been put in as a rush order. It is from the Make-A-Wish Foundation in Tennessee. They have a "Make Over" next Monday and need me to build a batman themed bed. It doesn't take long to build it but it has to go through the finish shop and then to graphics and then have to ship it there in time. I need to have the build done by noon today. Finish applied before we leave and have maybe even take it to graphics before the days out too.

I've already posted some pictures and video of the build on my Current Projects page.





For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

Watch us live:


----------



## wwbeds

*July 21, 2010 Make-a-wish finished*

I finished up the batman bed for Make-A-Wish. I started it late Monday and it needed to go out today to make the Next Monday make-over deadline. It turned out great!

Now I need to get back on track with my scheduled projects. Today I'll work on getting the Cherry pre-cut murphy bed ready to ship. This is one that the customer will build themself but I give them a little head start. I pre-cut the boards, edge the endgrain, sand them up, and drill most holes.

After that I'll work on a Special Edition baseball bed. This is one bulit form ask and the headboard will be carved out with a CNC router. I'll also add some drawers under the bed.

I am still working on the Smithsonian murphy bed and hope to have it prepped and ready for the finish tomorrow. 





For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

Watch us live:


----------



## wwbeds

*August 3, 2010*

What's happening in the shop for August 3, 2010. Doing the final assembly on the Smithsonian murphy bed and the Special Edition Baseball bed. 





For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

Watch us live:


----------



## wwbeds

*August 07, 2010*

What's happening in the shop for August 7, 2010 . Working on a couple queen Alpine "murphy bed"http://www.wwbeds.com/Murphy.htm. One of them will be completed the other will be a pre-cut. This is where I cut the parts, edge band them, dill the holes, and sand them up. The customer will do the actual building. I just give them a head start. 





For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

Watch us live:


----------



## wwbeds

*August 10, 2010*

What's happening in the shop for August 10, 2010. Working various stages of 4 murphy beds for Stevens, Komusi, Connell, and Schneider. Going to try and be more efficient and build them in pairs and rotate the stages. Leaving for IWF in a couple weeks and have lots to do before that time.





For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

Watch us live:


----------



## wwbeds

*August 12, 2010*

What's happening in the shop for August 12, 2010. Final Assembly on Komusi and Stevens beds and should complete Connell and Schneider's beds and continue to work on Keeley. I am short one guy, so I'm having to do some of the smaller more repetitive task. I usually don't spray the finishes, but yesterday I did.





For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

Watch us live:


----------



## wwbeds

*August 13, 2010*

What's happening in the shop for August 13, 2010. Getting Schneider's Excalibur ready for finish, finish building Connell's Ross murphy bed, and getting a lot done on Keeleys Smithsonian style murphy bed. 





For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

Watch us live:


----------



## wwbeds

*August 30, 2010*

What's happening in the shop for August 30, 2010. Just got back from the IWF show. It was a lot smaller than in the past. Usually there are three buildings. This year there were only two. Some of the companies I make a point to see each year or ones that I planned on seeing weren't even there.

I went with the intension of buying a line/system boring machine for shelf supports and fixed shelf attachments points. I think I talked myself out of it and will go with the Festol Domino and a cheaper line boring machine.

It was still a good and productive trip. I went to four sessions and learned a lot. Also did some research on CNC router to purchase in a couple years.

Now back to the real world. I am so far behind, I don't know what to start on first. I will build a horizontal murphy bed that is already due, and get a twin bed ready for finish and need to finish a large murphy bed group that will be delivered Friday. Enough typing and back to work.






For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

Watch us live:


----------



## stevenhsieh

wwbeds said:


> *August 30, 2010*
> 
> What's happening in the shop for August 30, 2010. Just got back from the IWF show. It was a lot smaller than in the past. Usually there are three buildings. This year there were only two. Some of the companies I make a point to see each year or ones that I planned on seeing weren't even there.
> 
> I went with the intension of buying a line/system boring machine for shelf supports and fixed shelf attachments points. I think I talked myself out of it and will go with the Festol Domino and a cheaper line boring machine.
> 
> It was still a good and productive trip. I went to four sessions and learned a lot. Also did some research on CNC router to purchase in a couple years.
> 
> Now back to the real world. I am so far behind, I don't know what to start on first. I will build a horizontal murphy bed that is already due, and get a twin bed ready for finish and need to finish a large murphy bed group that will be delivered Friday. Enough typing and back to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.
> 
> Watch us live:


That's why I didn't go to ANY shows for the last 2 years.


----------



## wwbeds

*October 09, 2010*

What's happening in the shop for October 8, 2010. It has been a while since I posted any update. We have been VERY busy. Pre-finishing Hoge's pre-cut murphy bed. Finishing out Monaghan's 12 drawer pedestal and platform. Work on Rierson's murphy bed and her other projects.





For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

Watch us live:


----------



## wwbeds

*November 22, 2010*

A lot happening in the shop for November 22, 2010. We are finishing out Charton's bed with trundle, finishing Rierson's muprhy bed, bookcased and other cabinets. Building Sever's drawer units. Start building Reed's Murphy bed






For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

Watch us live:


----------



## wwbeds

*November 26, 2010*

What's happening in the shop for November 26, 2010 . Very busy in the shop. Black Friday when most people are gearing up for Christmas, we are stopping our orders. With a 4-5 week back log, there is no other way to fit things into the schedule. 





For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

Watch us live:


----------



## wwbeds

*January 02, 2011*

Daily update for January 2011. Saturdays are usually busy in the showroom, but we are going to try and knock out the two Bat Cars. 





For more building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com. See what we are doing live:
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/viewer.swf


----------



## wwbeds

*Boats Boats and More Boats*

I think I'm turning into a ship builder. I have built four "boat beds" over the last several months and working on an order for three of them now. More info on how to watch us build them below.

Standard add portholes in April


Changed headboard in June


Pirate in June


Pirate in July

Now I'm building three for a customer. I have the parts cut out and will be building on them today. 


Watch the progress: 
For more building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com. See what we are doing live:
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/viewer.swf

Free video chat by Ustream


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

wwbeds said:


> *Boats Boats and More Boats*
> 
> I think I'm turning into a ship builder. I have built four "boat beds" over the last several months and working on an order for three of them now. More info on how to watch us build them below.
> 
> Standard add portholes in April
> 
> 
> Changed headboard in June
> 
> 
> Pirate in June
> 
> 
> Pirate in July
> 
> Now I'm building three for a customer. I have the parts cut out and will be building on them today.
> 
> 
> Watch the progress:
> For more building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com. See what we are doing live:
> http://www.ustream.tv/flash/viewer.swf
> 
> Free video chat by Ustream


I don't know if you've posted any of these before. If you have, I am sorry I missed them, because that is the coolest beds I have ever laid eyes on. Now I just need to talk my wife into the idea of sleeping in a boat bed.


----------



## wwbeds

wwbeds said:


> *Boats Boats and More Boats*
> 
> I think I'm turning into a ship builder. I have built four "boat beds" over the last several months and working on an order for three of them now. More info on how to watch us build them below.
> 
> Standard add portholes in April
> 
> 
> Changed headboard in June
> 
> 
> Pirate in June
> 
> 
> Pirate in July
> 
> Now I'm building three for a customer. I have the parts cut out and will be building on them today.
> 
> 
> Watch the progress:
> For more building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com. See what we are doing live:
> http://www.ustream.tv/flash/viewer.swf
> 
> Free video chat by Ustream


William, I've build a queen before and I'm sure it was for an adult. lol. I haven't posted these yet as a project, but I have others over the years.


----------



## Maveric777

wwbeds said:


> *Boats Boats and More Boats*
> 
> I think I'm turning into a ship builder. I have built four "boat beds" over the last several months and working on an order for three of them now. More info on how to watch us build them below.
> 
> Standard add portholes in April
> 
> 
> Changed headboard in June
> 
> 
> Pirate in June
> 
> 
> Pirate in July
> 
> Now I'm building three for a customer. I have the parts cut out and will be building on them today.
> 
> 
> Watch the progress:
> For more building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com. See what we are doing live:
> http://www.ustream.tv/flash/viewer.swf
> 
> Free video chat by Ustream


Wonder what kind of strings I would have to pull to get my bride on board (get it… On board… Never mind) with one of these…. I love it…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

wwbeds said:


> *Boats Boats and More Boats*
> 
> I think I'm turning into a ship builder. I have built four "boat beds" over the last several months and working on an order for three of them now. More info on how to watch us build them below.
> 
> Standard add portholes in April
> 
> 
> Changed headboard in June
> 
> 
> Pirate in June
> 
> 
> Pirate in July
> 
> Now I'm building three for a customer. I have the parts cut out and will be building on them today.
> 
> 
> Watch the progress:
> For more building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com. See what we are doing live:
> http://www.ustream.tv/flash/viewer.swf
> 
> Free video chat by Ustream


Well I added you to my buddy list so I do not miss another amazing project like this.
I can't help it if I'm an old river rat. Anything having to do with boats catches my attention QUICK.


----------



## Kentuk55

wwbeds said:


> *Boats Boats and More Boats*
> 
> I think I'm turning into a ship builder. I have built four "boat beds" over the last several months and working on an order for three of them now. More info on how to watch us build them below.
> 
> Standard add portholes in April
> 
> 
> Changed headboard in June
> 
> 
> Pirate in June
> 
> 
> Pirate in July
> 
> Now I'm building three for a customer. I have the parts cut out and will be building on them today.
> 
> 
> Watch the progress:
> For more building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com. See what we are doing live:
> http://www.ustream.tv/flash/viewer.swf
> 
> Free video chat by Ustream


full steam ahead… very nice boats…......... I mean, beds.


----------



## REK

wwbeds said:


> *Boats Boats and More Boats*
> 
> I think I'm turning into a ship builder. I have built four "boat beds" over the last several months and working on an order for three of them now. More info on how to watch us build them below.
> 
> Standard add portholes in April
> 
> 
> Changed headboard in June
> 
> 
> Pirate in June
> 
> 
> Pirate in July
> 
> Now I'm building three for a customer. I have the parts cut out and will be building on them today.
> 
> 
> Watch the progress:
> For more building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com. See what we are doing live:
> http://www.ustream.tv/flash/viewer.swf
> 
> Free video chat by Ustream


excellent boat beds. Very well crafted. I am not surprized that you are
recieving orders for them. The pirate bed looks expensive to build…


----------



## wwbeds

*Chi Omega Spin Off*

Today I'll be working on a prototype for Hospice in Fayetteville Arkansas. This is the same town that I did the 52 beds for the Chi Omega house. One of the ladies on the board that is working on the Hospice project is also an alumni of Chi Omega. She saw our beds a few weeks ago while they were being installed and wants us to build 13 daybeds for them.

I traveled 3 hours up there on Thursday. I didn't go just for that. I had some ladders to move at the Chi Omega house and one of the girls that bought a bed wanted me to finished installing (fasten the platform to the drawers) Here is the picture. her bed that they bought a couple months ago.

The daybeds have to have a fire retardant finish on them and will have storage drawers under the bed. I haven't got the sale yet but going to make one of the beds. If I don't sell the job, I'll put it on display in my showroom. I'm always needing more of my customer stuff there.

I'll post some pictures of the project soon.

Here are some of the Chi Omega beds finished a couple years ago:
  

For more building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com. See what we are doing live:
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/viewer.swf

Free video chat by Ustream


----------



## Kindlingmaker

wwbeds said:


> *Chi Omega Spin Off*
> 
> Today I'll be working on a prototype for Hospice in Fayetteville Arkansas. This is the same town that I did the 52 beds for the Chi Omega house. One of the ladies on the board that is working on the Hospice project is also an alumni of Chi Omega. She saw our beds a few weeks ago while they were being installed and wants us to build 13 daybeds for them.
> 
> I traveled 3 hours up there on Thursday. I didn't go just for that. I had some ladders to move at the Chi Omega house and one of the girls that bought a bed wanted me to finished installing (fasten the platform to the drawers) Here is the picture. her bed that they bought a couple months ago.
> 
> The daybeds have to have a fire retardant finish on them and will have storage drawers under the bed. I haven't got the sale yet but going to make one of the beds. If I don't sell the job, I'll put it on display in my showroom. I'm always needing more of my customer stuff there.
> 
> I'll post some pictures of the project soon.
> 
> Here are some of the Chi Omega beds finished a couple years ago:
> 
> 
> For more building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com. See what we are doing live:
> http://www.ustream.tv/flash/viewer.swf
> 
> Free video chat by Ustream


Chris I know I have said it before but have to say it again, your creations are great! Your ability to use the customers space and build what they want and need is remarkable! Keep up the really great work!


----------



## wwbeds

*Hospice Prototype*

I don't normally do prototypes, but when your doing several beds you may want to work out the bugs before you get into mass producing the parts. It's a prototype and a selling item. I haven't really sold the job yet. I'm pretty sure I will and if I don't, I'll leave this on on the showroom floor as an example of my work. I always need more of my stuff in our showroom.

This one will probably stay on the showroom floor. This is finished with a standard lacquer finish. The requirement for this job is that all beds must have a class A1 fire retardant finish.

It is a simple design. I used beadboard to give it some visual interest. We added drawers under the bed for storage. Normally I do 3 drawers across, but this customer like my Chi Omega designs, so I adapted their 4 drawer design to this one. The drawers really sturdy these beds up. The slats are sitting direction on the drawers and the entire unit connect to form one solid piece of furniture.





For more building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com. See what we are doing live:
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/viewer.swf

Free video chat by Ustream


----------

